# awoooohh!!my first berried cherry shrimp



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw this morning one of my cherry shrimp was carrying eggs.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! She looks really fat! Awesome!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww, congratulations! She looks very proud.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you guys.....


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im not excited with the cherries..im longing for the crystal to hatch eggs


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> im not excited with the cherries..im longing for the crystal to hatch eggs


Same here, I was so happy when I saw my first red cherry fry on walls of my tank eating algae, now they just look like little bugs. My first pregnant CRS died unfortunately, but I guess that's no reason to stop trying to get more pregnant ones. ;]

Just a little side note, male red cherries seem to get sexually mature earlier than female ones.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how do I know if it is male or female??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For RCS, in general, the females are much redder, and also slightly larger than the males.

In addition, the females have a yellow (sometimes green) saddle.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> For RCS, in general, the females are much redder, and also slightly larger than the males.
> 
> In addition, the females have a yellow (sometimes green) saddle.


thank you dark, btw do i need to buy heater for my crystal shrimps?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I mean for the winter preparation.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> thank you dark, btw do i need to buy heater for my crystal shrimps?


If your house isn't at 22C then I would recommend it.

Look at the sexing section of this:
http://www.planetinverts.com/Red Cherry Shrimp.html

When I first read that, I didn't understand the 'less red' part. But let me try to clarify this, some of my males look like ghost shrimp while some of my females look like fire reds.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I was reading that for better success in crs breeding to keep the temp between 73-75 degrees and steady... Although i cant say if thats true or not since my crs hasnt had babies yet
But either way a heater i think is important to keep your temperature steady all the time...
Your plants/mosses are growing nicely!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I was reading that for better success in crs breeding to keep the temp between 73-75 degrees and steady... Although i cant say if thats true or not since my crs hasnt had babies yet
> But either way a heater i think is important to keep your temperature steady all the time...
> Your plants/mosses are growing nicely!


The only real problem with relying on heaters to keep the temperature stable (other than the heater breaking) is that during warmer weather (such as now, summer) the heaters can't bring the temperature down. But during the winter, fall, and spring, a heater is a lifesaver. I say this on the hottest days of the summer but 'Why can't the temperature be 22C all year 'round?'

The ideal temperature that I've heard is 22C from a member of this forum (I think it was CrystalMethShrimp [?]) but I can't see much harm from the temperature being 2 degrees off. Hell, I've kept crystal reds at 28C at one point.


----------

